# Mixed terrain (pavement too) tire recommendation



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

So I just got my Jake yesterday and it came with Continental Gatorskins on it. While they will be great road tires I am looking for something else. What do you guys recommend for a clincher that will have good road manners but will still hold up to some single track and gravel grinding? I am looking something that will last a while as this is my commuter bike but I don't want to spend a ton on the tires, so no more than $40ish each.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Kenda Happy Medium 
$60/pair on Ebay

File tread center, but more aggressive shoulders than most file tread tire choices.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just ordered Panacer Pacela Tg's.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Pacela is a good price but doesn't seem like it would hold up for much single track or fireroad. Anyone have time on the Vittoria Cross XN, XM, or XG?


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the Continental Cyclocross tires for 80% commute / 20% trial riding on my cyclocross bike. They come in 700x42. I wanted something wider than the standard 32s or 35s as it gets quite muddy and wet here in Portland. The greater floatation / tire patch surface characteristics of the tire worked well for my style of riding.

Continental Cyclocross Tire at BikeTiresDirect


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Kenda Happy Medium, just did 45 miles on road and dirt on them, could not be happier...


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Ritchey Speedmax Pro. I've seen them as low as $25 online. You can get the steel bead version even cheaper. The Ritchey rolls fast on pavement and is decent on dirt. If you ride roots or rocks I'd go with the Michelin Mud. You can find those for 29 dollars online.

I haven't tried the Vittoria models but they get good reviews. I think all of them are better than any of Conti's cross tires.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*WTB Crosswolf*

adrenaline bikes has um for $38 ea. Also the mud IIs


----------



## Trevrev97 (Jun 29, 2011)

35mm small block 8s, high pressure on the road, lower it down a bit for the gravel.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok watching those Happy Mediums, a pair of Clement PDX, and a pair of Vittoria XG Pro. See where that gets me. Keep the recommendations coming as I am sure I will end up picking up more than one set. I eventually plan to build a new pair of wheels with BikeHibStore hubs and either Velocity A23s or Fusions. I like a wider profile on my wheels but this is my first road bike so will have to get used to the smaller tires/wheels.


----------



## Tango1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have about 600 miles on the Vittorias this year. They're very fast and handle well on the frozen gravel and pavement in MN. Very impressive tires.


----------



## Scott D (Oct 10, 2010)

> Ritchey Speedmax Pro. I've seen them as low as $25 online. You can get the steel bead version even cheaper. The Ritchey rolls fast on pavement and is decent on dirt. If you ride roots or rocks I'd go with the Michelin Mud. You can find those for 29 dollars online.


Another vote for the Speedmax. When I travel and I am not sure where I am going to ride. I always put the Speedmax tires on my bike so I can ride on most any surface.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Have been using the Vittoria Cross XN's for the past year...

One of my staple rides is about 10 miles of pavement followed by 7 miles of dirt climb to top of Mt. Tam.

Great for the road, great uphill, marginal on loose rock/dirt downhill - but what isn't on a cross bike.

I like 'em. I have a pair of Kenda Small Block 8's to try next.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I have the older XNs (no side knobs) and they work well for mixed riding


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok well I put a bid on the Cross XG Pro's.. I have always had good luck with GEAX products so hoping the same happens with Vittoria. I have heard quite a few people that like them so I have high hopes. If nothing else the Gatorskins can stay on for a while.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

The XG is not really even close to a XN - no smooth file tread down the center for pavement speed, but I imagine you'll do better in the loose stuff...


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, if you're not overly concerned with weight, I'm having quite a bit of success with my Bontrager LT3s.
I've been riding them to the trails, then riding with mountain bikes once there. I'm continually impressed by how well they do once in the dirt, and they don't feel too slow on the road. Your local Trek dealer should have them for under $30.

Los


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

I rode Speedmax Pros for years (5?) on pavement and dirt. They're great off the road, but are squirmy in the corners and wear very quickly. I wouldn't get these if you're spending any significant time on the road.

I bought a cheap set of WTB All-Terrainisaurus tyres on a whim, and they're a definite improvement on the road. They roll much faster then the Speedmax on the road, and haven't shown much wear at all. They do give up some traction in the dirt, but not much. On the down side, they're really, really heavy. However, I've raced on them several times, and can't complain. I still have several Speedmax Pros, but haven't used them since finding the WTBs. It doesn't rain much here, so I don't know how the WTBs do in the mud.

I'm currently using 35mm WTBs for CX races, and 38/35mm (F/R) WTBs for normal riding.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

251 said:


> I rode Speedmax Pros for years (5?) on pavement and dirt. They're great off the road, but are squirmy in the corners and wear very quickly. I wouldn't get these if you're spending any significant time on the road.
> 
> I bought a cheap set of WTB All-Terrainisaurus tyres on a whim, and they're a definite improvement on the road. They roll much faster then the Speedmax on the road, and haven't shown much wear at all. They do give up some traction in the dirt, but not much. On the down side, they're really, really heavy. However, I've raced on them several times, and can't complain. I still have several Speedmax Pros, but haven't used them since finding the WTBs. It doesn't rain much here, so I don't know how the WTBs do in the mud.
> 
> I'm currently using 35mm WTBs for CX races, and 38/35mm (F/R) WTBs for normal riding.


Good luck trying to kill that All-Terrainasaurus. I probably had somewhere north of 10k miles and several years on one.
Finally, the bead wrap started to come apart from having changed tubes so many times over the years!

Los


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

gregnash said:


> Yeah I am not overly concerned about weight but then again dont want to be pushing a 600+ gram tire if I can avoid it. I was riding my mtb with 2.25" Purgatory Control 2Bliss and GEAX Saguaro (absolute favorite tire for anything but wet!) so as long as the rolling resistance is less than that I will be happy. Looks like I am still winning on the Vittoria XG Pros so we will see. I have been looking at the All Terrainasaurus and Pathways as alternatives..


Yeah, I have a pair of SM8s on order, should be nice to save 200g off of *each[B/] tire.
The All-Terrainasaurus has got to be at least 650g, if not more, but wears like iron.

Los*


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I am not overly concerned about weight but then again dont want to be pushing a 600+ gram tire if I can avoid it. I was riding my mtb with 2.25" Purgatory Control 2Bliss and GEAX Saguaro (absolute favorite tire for anything but wet!) so as long as the rolling resistance is less than that I will be happy. Looks like I am still winning on the Vittoria XG Pros so we will see. I have been looking at the All Terrainasaurus and Pathways as alternatives..


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

I just put a couple of my tyres on the scale:

700x32 Speedmax Pro, folding: 360g
700x35 All-Terrainisarus, wire: 510g


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I really want to get my hands on a pair of these..... whenever they show it. If they show up.

USH Adventure Tire | Clement


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok thanks guys...
So looks like the leaders are:
Kenda Happy Medium
Ritchey SpeedMax
WTB All Terrainasaurus
And a couple votes for Kenda SM8

I will keep my eyes out for these as I am not in a huge hurry for new tires but if it does decide to snow and stick for more than a few hours I am going to need something that will get me back and forth from work (Gatorskins will not do that). 

Keep the suggestions coming as I am still looking. Cheapest thing I have seen is a couple (questionable) sites have the SpeedMax for as low as $18/ea but BikeTiresDirect has quite a few tires for under $40/ea.

Oh and something else I forgot to mention... these will be going on my stock 19mm wide rims so they will have to be able to play nice with a bit "smallish" width rims.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the Kenda happy mediums*

have a pretty big side knob
it will be noticeable cornering on pavement


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Conti Contact Extralights work surprisingly well on hard-packed dirt. Panaracer Urban Max also work well, in my experience.

Kenda Happy Mediums are outstanding tires, but will wear quickly if you ride lots of pavement.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

If you buy the Speedmax tires remember there is the Pro with kevlar bead and the wire bead models. The kevlar ones are the lighter, nicer tires. I doubt you'll find them for under 20 dollars. Best I could do was $24. 

and all of the high quality light tires wear out fast if you ride on the road but Contis seem worse than everything else I've tried.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah that seems to be the concensus with the "filetread" pattern tires. While they are great and do well on multiple conditions and terrains, if there is a good amount of pavement thrown in (which for me there will be) then they wear quickly. 

So it looks like I am going to have to make a compromise; something light that will do well in all terrains (like all these filetread tires) but will wear fast or go with something that is heavier, will have more rolling resistance but will do well in all terrains and last quite a bit longer.

Just was doing some looking and it looks like WTB has replaced both the All Terrainasaurus and Pathway. Lots of people were liking the Pathway as a little brother to the All Terrainasaurus and giving it good reviews. Luckily I can still find both on the web and actually saw a pair of A/T Asaurus last night at my local REI.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

If your tire has a decent-sized footprint, you can get by with smaller tread elements. I've ridden wide, semi-slick road tires in loose dirt/gravel and it was fine. Plenty fast on pavement, and long wearing, too. Hell, on last night's ride home I kept up just fine with folks on actual MTBs, and I was running 700x32 Panaracers.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Well just got the email that I won the pair of Vittoria Cross XG Pro tires!!! So those should be on the bike within the next week.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

resurrecting an old thread - 

How are you finding the tires?

I just picked up a set of Reynolds Assaults and am looking for a tireset. Kind of leaning towards the Kenda Happy Mediums right now as I plan to show off the carbon wheels for the summer where I'll ride a lot of rail trails, gravel roads etc, but very little off road single track type terrain, and then in the later months where I might want to get a little bit dirty on the off road bits, I'll swap back to the wheels that came with my bike - Bonty RL's and CX0 tires (similar pattern to the happy mediums) .

I'm just trying to see what the differences between the 32s and the 35s are and which would be better suited to my riding 'style.' I'm thinking the 32s being smaller would have less mass to get moving and therefore might be a better choice for the roads/rail trails. and they have to be lighter (which is important because I carry my bike up a lot of stairs quite often) 

However at the end of the day, I'm still open to any suggestions.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I have some Schwalbe Marathon tires (27x1-1/4) on my Schwinn Sports Tourer that sees a fair bit of gravel, dirt and single track trails. They work pretty well down to about 50psi. I found on fire roads, you reach a traction limit at around 18-20% grade going up or down hill at higher pressures. I have a set of Schwalbe Mondials that I'll be putting on the new CX bike I am building.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Actually I was thinking about this thread, funny you should resurrect it!!

Having over 2wks worth of riding on the XGs I am loving the tires. I have them up to 55psi and have been riding on my lunch break with a coworker on the road twice a week for 8-12 miles. These things perform great and roll surprisingly fast on the pavement. I do not feel any wandering or vagueness when I lean the bike over a bit on cornering and the rolling resistance is only slightly worse than the Gatorskins. I rode on Wednesday this week and was able to hit 38.8mph on a downhill with these with my roadie friend following close behind. So far with commutes and rides I have put close to 80 miles on them and they look like I just put them on.

Unfortunately, I have not had a chance to take these off-road other than the small gravel patch here and there so I cannot comment on the dirt performance. But as they stand right now on the road I am impressed with them. I have always had good luck with GEAX tires and it looks like the trend comes from Vittoria. Hoping that if the wind plays nice on Sunday I can get in a gravel road climb and some singletrack.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

Strangely I just ebayed a cassette for my new wheels, and the seller also had the Happy Mediums (for what I figure to be about half the price I'd pay for them here) so I grabbed a pair of them.


----------

